#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  REDE CCNA CISCO +ROTEADOR+SIMULADOR- COMPLETO

## Aldo

.: Silva JR.Informática :. Soluções tecnológicas.
U N I T E C H

----------


## redhate

Se me arranjarem um ftp eu ponho meu material em pt_Br lah para kem kiser ver como eh  :Big Grin:

----------


## mistymst

hehe eu tenho o material pt_br v2.1 e en_us v3  :Smile: 


deixa o povo fazer o curso rapa :>

----------


## Astradek

Num precisa pagar nada , é só procurar no google que tem download pra este curso , outra coisa , faça propaganda nos meios certos , aqui é um forum underlinux , quer vender www.mercadolivre.com.br , se liga mané !!!

----------

